# I hope that you can forgive me.



## Waterdash

How do you say "I hope that you can forgive me" in Tagalog?

My try: Pag-asa lang ako na maaari magpatawad kita.


----------



## sampaguita

Sana patawarin mo ako.


----------



## Wacky...

"Sana mapatawad mo ako" is how I would translate that. Since the word "can" is used.


----------



## Waterdash

Is it just "Sana mapatawad mo ako"?


----------



## niernier

Sana mapatawad/patawarin mo ako. This is how I see the difference:

sana patawarin mo ako = I hope you will forgive me.
sana mapatawad mo ako = I hope you can forgive me.


Waterdash, pag-asa is a noun, equivalent to hope in English. Sana is a single word which means "I hope" or "I wish"


----------



## Cracker Jack

Another version:

Naway mapatawad mo ako.  

However, this is archaic.


----------



## AskLang

Waterdash said:


> How do you say "I hope that you can forgive me" in Tagalog?
> 
> My try: Pag-asa lang ako na maaari magpatawad kita.


 
"Sana" is an everyday word used in place of "Umaasa ako", the verbatim translation of "I hope". If you want to hear "I hope" in your sentence you can say:

Umaasa ako na mapapatawad mo (ako). -or-
Umaasa akong mapapatawad mo (ako).

More often than not the first "ako" is enough.

I = Ako
hope = umaasa
that = na
you = mo
can forgive = mapapatawad
me = ako

There are certain word orders that you must take note of though.

Hope that helped.


----------

